# Man invents world's smallest coffee machine



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

*Watch out Nescafe! Man invents world's smallest coffee machine after getting fed up with drinking instant at work*

*
*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2457612/Piamo-microwaveable-coffee-machine-worlds-smallest.html

If you've had enough of drinking substandard instant coffee but don't have the time to rustle up a cappuccino at home, the world's smallest coffee maker could be just what you're looking for.

The tiny gadget can deliver a perfect shot of espresso in just 30 seconds and all you need to make it work is a microwave.

The Piamo is made from food-safe plastic and includes three parts - a cup, a coffee chamber and a water holder.









The cup forms the base of the gadget and the other parts stack on top. When heated in a microwave, the water becomes steam which is then forced through the coffee.

After 30 seconds, espresso drips into the cup and once drunk, everything can be put straight into the dishwasher.

The Piamo is the brainchild of coffee connoisseur Christoph Meyl, from Munich in Germany, who came up with the ingenious invention in frustration at the lack of coffee-making facilities at his office.

With his nearest coffee shop too far away and with just a microwave available at work, desperate Christoph conjured up a solution of his own - fittingly, over a cup of coffee.

Christoph is hoping it could spell an end to the ancient hot drinks machines and cheap instant coffee abundant in offices around the world.

Piamo is being financed by German crowdfunding website StartNext and if successful will be sold for £60.

















'The idea stems from my love of espresso,' explains Christoph.

'I work in a large building with more than 600 people and on my floor there is a small kitchen but it only has a microwave in it, and the nearest coffee shop is too far away.

'One evening during a coffee with my brother Hendrik, I [moaned] about my situation at work.

'He suggested I take an espresso pot to work, but there is no stove at work to heat it on.

'We were talking about the fact there is only a microwave and an idea was born - an espresso maker for the microwave.

He continued: 'We started our adventure and the journey began.

'We came up with several prototypes and tested them over thousands of espressos until we came up with the finished product.

'Our goal is to provide coffee lovers with an espresso maker you can use anywhere that has a microwave.

'Piamo creates a fresh cup of delicious espresso within 30 seconds. It is a great alternative for the office, at home or for travelling.'


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

So essentially a microwaveable moka pot


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

This was what featured on gadget man on channel 4, they were testing it in Alex James' house (not an excuse to start the Blur puns again!). He seemed to have a commercial set up in his kitchen so must take an interest. He seemed to think the coffee was acceptable if you were travelling or something.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Was it a very big house


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Was it a very big house


You're never gonna get tired of that one, not even at the end of a century.

Somebody stop me now.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

''The tiny gadget can deliver a perfect shot of espresso in just 30 seconds ''

No it wont. Im miserable today


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Neill said:


> This was what featured on gadget man on channel 4, they were testing it in Alex James' house (not an excuse to start the Blur puns again!). He seemed to have a commercial set up in his kitchen so must take an interest. He seemed to think the coffee was acceptable if you were travelling or something.


Got a link to it? Or this chaps large house and coffee set up? I like kitchens lol


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> So essentially a microwaveable moka pot


Yes. Probably not as useful as an Aeropress but its all good fun trying new things....


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/gadget-man/episode-guide

It's episode 6 of series 2. Should be able to watch it on 4OD from the link.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I for one, believe everything I read in the Mail - I sit here in my disintegrating, cheaply made, Asian shoes with a posh English name (foolishly, I wore them outside - you can't get them moist, or walk in them you madman...of course they'll fall apart if you that!), whilst constantly fending off flesh-eating, deadly spiders.

This week "chocolate protects agains heart attack" (wayhay, catering crate of 80% dark please), next week "chocolate causes heart attacks" (anyone want to buy some chocolate...it's not *that* far past the sell by...).

I would, ideally, never buy that rag again...but let's face it they do have the best "coffee break" pages & puzzles...& Fred Bassett! Aaahh Fred...you lovable scamp...  Oh, when did the idealism of youth desert me?...Oh, that's right, middle age.

The gadget does look interesting though, compared to instant, whether it's claims are wholly realistic or not.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> ''The tiny gadget can deliver a perfect shot of espresso in just 30 seconds ''
> 
> No it wont. Im miserable today


Eat some food dude it will make you feel better


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

MWJB said:


> I would, ideally, never buy that rag again...but let's face it they do have the best "coffee break" pages & puzzles...& Fred Bassett! Aaahh Fred...you lovable scamp...  Oh, when did the idealism of youth desert me?...Oh, that's right, middle age.


The pages & puzzles would have to make the coffee for me, and give me a handjob while doing it, to even consider buying the Mail. Middle-age can do one!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> Eat some food dude it will make you feel better


I have , plenty. But still lost 1lb in the past 72hrs. God bless veg


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Earlepap said:


> The pages & puzzles would have to make the coffee for me, and give me a handjob while doing it, to even consider buying the Mail. Middle-age can do one!


If it gave hand jobs then I think the sun would be the best selling paper in the world.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> I have , plenty. But still lost 1lb in the past 72hrs. God bless veg


You trying to lose weight then Gary? Surely a dump is over a 1lb lol


----------

